# Erfahrungen mit Franken Aktiv Urlaub



## DonBastiano (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am Ochsenkopf bietet die Firma Franken Aktiv Urlaub verschiedene Kurse an.

Hat jemand schon mit der Firma Erfahrung gemacht? Taugen deren Kurse was?

Vielen Dank

Viele Grüße


----------



## wookster (19. Februar 2010)

Hab zwar noch keinen Kurs dort gemacht, aber ich war vor ca einem Jahr mal im "Bullhead House" einkehren und hab ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit dem Eigentümer und Kursleiter gehabt. Sehr sympathischer, freundlicher Mensch (Namen weiss ich nicht mehr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VolSpeed (2. März 2010)

Erfahrung hab ich damit auch noch keine. Wollt aber im Mai einen Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs dort belegen. Interessant hörts sich ja an. Falls Du vorher mal an einen teilnehmen solltest kannst ja mal Deine Erfahrung reinschreiben.

Grüße aus Oberfranken


----------



## richi266 (11. April 2010)

> und hab ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit dem Eigentümer und Kursleiter gehabt. Sehr sympathischer, freundlicher Mensch



Da meinst du bestimmt den Peter Hanke  und ich glaube der macht seine Sache gut, sonst wären da letztes Jahr nicht so viele Leute dabei gewesen!


----------



## skraushome (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
also ich hab den Stufe 2 Kurs gemacht und war eigentlich voll zufrieden. Werde heuer wenn alles klappt den Stufe 3 Kurs auch noch machen. Problem war nur dass ich eigentlich gleich den Stufe 3 machen hätte können und dadurch etwas unterfordert war. Aber der Guide hat dann halt geschaut, dass er mir gleich ein paar andere Sachen zeigen kann also alles im allen war es die Sache schon wert


----------

